# Altura Living



## JHW80504 (May 14, 2018)

Retired US couple thinking of moving to Altura and welcoming input.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Assuming you mean the Altura in the Eastern Algarve then from your trips there at various times of the year then surely you must already know a large proportion of what there is to know?

If you have never been there and the question is purely hypothetical then please say what input you are expecting, every area of Portugal is unique and as with every location in every part of the world there are good and bad aspects depending on your personal taste and viewpoint.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Donald and Melania ?

What sort of information do you desire? About Fishing, or Altura or Portugal or medical or expat Americans or retired people or banking or mopeds ? How may we help you?


----------



## JHW80504 (May 14, 2018)

Leaving Donald and Melania! We are most interested in the surprises that US folk experienced when they made the move. We would be moving because we want ocean proximity, great weather, wonderful food, a kinder culture. Would probably buy an apartment and spend a few months here the first year or two to make sure we didn't make a mistake and whilst we go through the long term resident stuff. Then, if all is to our liking, sell our place in Colorado and become permanent. 

Thanks to any and all who wish to enlighten us!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Portugal varies quite a lot from place to place, from Alagve beaches to mountains in national parks and lot of stuff here is not internet based to to get an idea you actually have to experience it yourself. .You have to put in the effort in order to get the information for you to decide. Winter months are the "rainy season" when it can be damp and cold (some property suffer from black mould for various reasons) and mid summer can be stiflingly hot. Secondly buying/selling property can be a long drawn out process. Initially rather then buy it would be pragmatic to spend time, say a week, in various different areas on the Algave, Silver coast, Lisbon coast and inland before deciding which area to spend more time. Different times of year can make dramatic differences, SOME places (ie beaches) are mobbed on summer hols but in low season shops/restaurants are closed. Here things are on a human level so actually going into estate agents (or other) offices and talking face to face is the best way to find what property is available, talk to as many people as possible as they will almost certainly be friendly and helpful if they can. Most offices have someone whose English is perfect and most Europeans use English (as a second language) BUT learn some Portuguese and use it whenever possible for things like two espressos and a beer in a remote village cafe. Good luck with your adventure and if Portugal is for you will be ok.


----------

